# 2006 F250 Diesel Needs a Plow



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

I purchased a 2006 Ford F-250 6.0L turbo diesel a few months ago and I'm looking to put a plow on it. I know the truck has the 5200 lb front axle. Would the Fisher 8ft HD work? I don't know If my truck has the plow prep package or not but I would like that plow either way. Just wondering if anyone else has this same setup, or if some one would know if this would be a problem or not. Thanks.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it a crew cab? Super Cab, regular cabn and what box size. Also look on the fisher website and go on ematch to see your chices.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

I've got an 05 f250 6.0 crew cab set up with a 9.5 Hiniker V. I was a little worried about the weight, but with the heavy front axle and a set of timbrens it works like a charm. That plow runs about 900 lbs which I assume is heavier then your fisher. You should be in the clear, but make sure the shop your taking it to know their stuff. Proper installation is everything.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Highpoint com.;1121663 said:


> I've got an 05 f250 6.0 crew cab set up with a 9.5 Hiniker V. I was a little worried about the weight, but with the heavy front axle and a set of timbrens it works like a charm. That plow runs about 900 lbs which I assume is heavier then your fisher. You should be in the clear, but make sure the shop your taking it to know their stuff. Proper installation is everything.


Its also ur butt on the line if u get pulled over or in an accident. With an over weight plow instllation has nothing to do with being legal, timbrens air shocks springs anything u do still will not make it legal.As long as u know do what works for u and Use as much ballast as possible thats the only thing that helps.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

What size of a truck should that plow be on? A 1 ton? I've only been in the game for a couple of years and was told that this plow would be a good fit for my truck. Was that a lie? I do run about 800 lbs of sand and salt in the rear and haven't had any problems. Should I be concerned? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

No

I run 2 blizzard 810s. Both weigh over 1100lbs. One is on my f250 diesel and one is going on my f350. Neither are snow prep and both hold i no problem. I was even in a pretty bad wreck with the one on my f250. Not a problem with the law.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't think it was illegal and I've never had any trouble with it, but it never hurts to get more info or opinions. Thanks for the input maelawncare.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We run Fisher plows on an all Ford F-350 fleet. One thing we've found is that when we went to the Super Duty from the older body style, we had to go from 8' to 8 1/2' plows. The newer truck is a bit wider. 

As for what your truck will handle, I'd suggest nothing wider then the 8 1/2' unit. We've got two with 9' blades and it's a bit much - not to mention illegal.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

What makes it illegal? The width or the weight? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Highpoint com.;1122544 said:


> What makes it illegal? The width or the weight? Any info would be great. Thanks


Width - as long as the truck isn't overloaded.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

My 06 F-350 had the 5200 lb. springs with a 9ft fisher and it looked SAD when the blade was raised. I fixed it with a set of 7,000lb front springs. Truck rides better with the heavier springs even without the plow on.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you have a part number for the 7000lb springs. Ford or aftermarket??? Think I need a little more with the 9.5 foot V-plow even though mine is snow plow prep.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Chipper;1122963 said:


> Do you have a part number for the 7000lb springs. Ford or aftermarket??? Think I need a little more with the 9.5 foot V-plow even though mine is snow plow prep.


Believe it or not, the Snowplow Prep Package has nothing to do with springs.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

Chipper;1122963 said:


> Do you have a part number for the 7000lb springs. Ford or aftermarket??? Think I need a little more with the 9.5 foot V-plow even though mine is snow plow prep.


From Ford 7,000 lb front coil springs (5C3Z-5310-AA) Think I paid about 80 bux a piece.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Gee I took the part number down to my local stealership and was surprised at the price. They wanted $113 bucks a piece with discount??? Now I know everyone needs to make a profit but really. 
Thanks for the info but I'm not going to spend $250 for some springs. Any other ideas or am I just being to cheap??? Or am I just getting hosed by my local dealer which is most likely the case.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Chipper;1125119 said:


> Gee I took the part number down to my local stealership and was surprised at the price. They wanted $113 bucks a piece with discount??? Now I know everyone needs to make a profit but really.
> Thanks for the info but I'm not going to spend $250 for some springs. Any other ideas or am I just being to cheap??? Or am I just getting hosed by my local dealer which is most likely the case.


Oh come on!! You coil spring guys are spoiled. I had to spend over $500 for my set of 6,000 lb leaf springs. I really wish they made 7k springs for the older superduties.

Give these guys a call, talk to their parts department. They absolutely have the best prices in the country.

http://www.tousleyford.com/


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought about calling around to the other dealerships in the area. Forgot all about Tousley. I've purchased a ton of parts from them while employed in the local body shops over 16 years. I'll be calling them tomorrow. Thanks for refreshing my memory.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was going to say I priced springs for my 99 and they were $250 per wheel. So I looked on line and found a complete set front and rear for $250


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

So here's what I know so far. Because my truck has the diesel engine, it weighs about 500 lb's more than the 5.4 gasser, and the 8ft HD would technically exceed the GVWR for my truck with the stock 5200 lb front springs. If my truck had the plow prep package I would have the 6000 lb front springs and it would raise the GVWR making it "legal." That doesn't mean you cant put an 8ft HD on any F250. You can put it on an F250 with the 5200lb front springs as long as it has the 5.4L gasser... you can put any fisher plow on the front of that truck, even the XLS for that matter. Now I went ahead and put the plow on my truck anyway and it doesn't sag at all, but it does exceed the GVWR if I use the recommended ballast weight. Even if I put heavier springs on the truck, it still would not change the GVWR of the truck on paper only because theres no changing what a truck is rated for on paper from the factory. (if there is a way of doing this please fill me in lol). So what I'm going to do is run less than the recommended ballast weight, since my truck does not sag anyway.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Highpoint com.;1121790 said:


> What size of a truck should that plow be on? A 1 ton? I've only been in the game for a couple of years and was told that this plow would be a good fit for my truck. Was that a lie? I do run about 800 lbs of sand and salt in the rear and haven't had any problems. Should I be concerned? Any info would be great. Thanks


Well it depends on your engine and your front axle's weight rating along with the gvwr rating as well. best thing to do is use fisher's ematch system of their website and it will list the plows that you can use.


----------

